# New and Old



## tbow388 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well folks, my garden is all but gone. I have collard greens, cabbage, lettuce and broccoli still growing. I planted them too late so they might not do well. If they don't I will just till them in.

I did end up selling enough this year of my extras that I actually made money!!! My biggest seller was tomatoes and I ended up selling around 100 pounds.

Now that the season is over I have added chickens to Bowland Farms. Just have 1 rooster and 4 hens.
It is a blast watching "chicken TV" as I call it.

Since the garden was much bigger this year and took up a lot more time I am behind on firewood. I only have around 3.5 cords so I wont be selling any this year!

Well hope all of you are good!!


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 19, 2013)

that broccoli should do ok Tim,i'm still cutting side shoots off of mine and we have had temps in the low 20's. cabbage too,don't know about the leafy stuff.FS.


----------



## exSW (Nov 30, 2013)

Them collards get better in the fall.A little touch of frost sweetens 'em up


----------

